# Springtail survival question



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered some springtails from Josh's this week. The hardworking mailman decided to stuff the package inside the mailbox instead of on my doorstep where it would have shade. It was very hot that day, especially inside the mailbox. I believe the springs are DOA. Josh's of course reminded me of their DOA policy due to the temperatures. They did say that I should get hatchings from eggs. Has anyone had a similar situation in which there were survivors?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Survivors and even eggs hatching ater are unlikely if they were in the heat that long,. I would not hold my breathe waiting for springs. Good luck with them.

Michael


----------



## Martydart (May 14, 2010)

I had the same experience just a little different. Because the water had leaked out of the springtail container inside the box the post office wrapped the whole thing in plastic wrap. Im sure the springs died of suffocation instead of lack of water because the charcoal was still moist. This happened twice within a week of each delivery. No springtails survived.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I wouldn't completely give up hope. It's not going to take a whole lot of effort to let them sit and wait to see if there's anything live in there after a week or 2. I've shipped my springs to lots of people on the east coast and in FL this summer. I tried phase 22s at first and it didn't work well but they eventually bounced back. If I sent them with 2 ice packs they survived great after 3 days out for shipping. USPS 2 day sometimes takes 3.
If you need springs let me know, I have a TON and I can ship.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait, it may take up to a month, but you should see something.


----------



## whiskey (Jul 19, 2010)

I got some from Josh not too long ago and thought they had all died from heat too, but here I am about 3 weeks later with a few booming cultures. Don't give up yet.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention my unintentional springtail baking experiment. I had a 10 gallon I used as a holding tank for plants. Leca on the bottom, soil, and plants. I decided to pour off some springs in there and see how they did just left alone. It had a glass top and light on it, no ventilation, probably hit 85 during the day. Eventually gnats got in the tank and the hubby had a fit about the gnats. The plants and springs were going like gang busters so the heat didn't bother them any.
I took the tank outside, left the top off, and ignored it for a month. In Texas, outside, for the month of August. It got over 100 several times that month and at least mid 90's for the rest of the days. The tank was on my porch in the shade but still, I'm thinking that tank interior got pretty damn hot.
Last night I went and pulled the plants (still very alive) to replant them and pull the soil from the tank so I could do a mini 10 gallon build. The springs in there were booming. I don't know what their max temp is but it's over 100. I was impressed.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Andy don't panic yet. I would add some mushrooms and or fish flakes and add some fresh water. Wait a few weeks and I bet you see some come back.


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and advice, everyone. I will definitely wait and see what happens with these. No sense in tossing them just yet. I am hoping for the best. I followed Josh's advice, so we will see. I see a lot of mold along the top of the charcoal, but no movement of any type. 

What should I look for as far as eggs? My only experience with frog food so far is fruit flies. 

Michelle, would you mind emailing me with the details for yours in case I need more? 

Thanks again.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Eggs you can't see. You'll be able to see tiny newborn springs though they are really tiny.

I can email you the info no problem. I really just charge for shipping, the springs are free.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone know what the optimal temperatures for temperate and tropical would be? Plus do they prefer different humidity ranges? The springtails in the back yard compost are in relatively dry (barely moist) material.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I keep mine around room temp. which is around 72 and don't seem to have any problems. They do need humidity I always keep a little water in the bottom of my cultures.


----------

